# How do you wire up your boat?



## calebpayne (Oct 12, 2011)

:? Below is my design for the electronics of my MOD Vhull R14. Please give me some advise.


Deep Cell Bateries X 2 > 25HP Motor> console >switches > radio> livewell> bilge pump> trolling motor (front) > accessories (lights, Coast Guard Nav lights, fish finder)

Please help me with this wiring concern. Do I need fuses from batteries to switches? ect...


Thanking you in advance for your time.

Caleb Payne


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of what I did. I ran one main wire from the battery switch to the main fuse panel then ran six wires from the panel to my switch panel.


----------



## bwell (Oct 12, 2011)

You will need a 50-60amp circuit breaker for your trolling motor.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 13, 2011)

+1 I have 50 amp breakers for both the front and rear trollers just not shown in the pics


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 13, 2011)

On my boat, I have a main feed from the battery to the console. On that wire, I use a 20 amp ACG type fuse in a waterproof holder. Once the main feed reaches the console, it goes to all of the switches, etc. Between each switch and what it controls (i.e., lights, blower, bilge pump) I have another ACG fuse at each switch, with the necessary amperage for each fuse.

Also, unlike the way most people do it by simply grounding their devices to the metal of the boat, I have a seperate ground wire that runs to each electrical device, that comes from a main negative feed that runs from the battery to the console.

This removes some of the current from the hull, as I was concerned about electrolysis. The way I have it wired, the ONLY thing that causes the battery negative to be connected to the boat, is the engine itself, as it is bolted to the boat, this completes a circuit of negative ground. But without the engine connected, you cannot pull a negative reading from any metal on my hull.


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 3, 2011)

I have my GPS, fish finder, bilge and lights all going to my troll motor battery so there is no drain on the starting battery. Saved a bunch of $$$$$ on wire also, by having a short run of wires. My troll motor battery is under my console so much saved on wireing. The only thing on the starter battery is the big motor.


----------

